# General > Photography >  Sunday Afternoon Drive

## North Light

A short drive along the coast this afternoon.

I've really got to say thank you to the person in the red jacket, you're timing was perfect.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3263088287/

Weather over Stroma


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3263915446/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3263916030/

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Really like the second,yet another bit of Caithness i haven't been too  :Frown:

----------


## wifie

Love no 1 - good mix of bright and cold - and yep well done the person in the red jacket!  Wonder if it is an Orger!  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

Very nice North Light.

The first is the one for me.  :Smile:

----------

